# Italian Magazines



## initaly (Aug 14, 2007)

Are there any good magazines in Italy? Do you subscribe to any magazines in Italy?


----------



## Chukkie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Magazines*

It really depends what sort of magazines you are looking for. I always get Ville e Casale because I love houses and interiors. What subjects are you interested in? And do you read Italian?


----------

